# Surf Fisherman Guide at OBX



## SurfRookie (Dec 10, 2007)

Does anyone know of a "guide" on the OBX who could assist with surf fishing. How to read the water, bait rigs, artificial lures, preferred OBX fishing locations. Obviously, I would like to get a local fisherman who knows the water.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Check out Joe Malat's site. He's written a couple of guides and does classes. I learned a lot from one of his seminars relating to "reading the surf". http://www.joemalat.com/

Jim


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Check out www.fishmilitia.com and go to the militia forums, I know Rob used to do guided trips, not sure if he still does, he post as The General over there. He post as Fishmilitia on here if ya wanna PM him.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

i could be wrong, but i was under the impression that professional (ie, paid for) surf fishing guides were disallowed on the island (HI)


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

fishinmama said:


> i could be wrong, but i was under the impression that professional (ie, paid for) surf fishing guides were disallowed on the island (HI)


News to me.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

fishinmama said:


> i could be wrong, but i was under the impression that professional (ie, paid for) surf fishing guides were disallowed on the island (HI)


 no problem with being a 'paid ' guide ...


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

i'm probably wrong -- thought i read something like that on rdrt forums maybe a year ago - it only related to surf (from the beaches) guides-- but like i said, i'm probably wrong. sorry for the confusion.:redface: mea culpa.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

im sure alot of the guys here would not mind you tagging along for a day or two of fishing on the beach, and sharing some tips and things of that nature for no cost at all...perhaps maybe a few :beer: , but theres alot of good people in the OBX



Jesse


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishinmama said:


> i'm probably wrong -- thought i read something like that on rdrt forums maybe a year ago - it only related to surf (from the beaches) guides-- but like i said, i'm probably wrong. sorry for the confusion.:redface: mea culpa.


 They actually are suppose to have a paid permit from NPS to do so,but it is perfectly legit..


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Kenny,

You ever thought about a surf fishing guide service? It would be a good way to introduce new folks to surf fishing. I know you are limited on time and like to spend extra time with Tater. Might be a good idea for Tater as he gets older.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Guide*

I do several paid guide trips every year on the O.B.X. I once got a 300 dollar tip from a couple guys that caught 11 drum one weekend in Oct two years ago. I never had a problem but I try to stay away from the point if possible with rookies. But I have brought several there I watch them real close. I did a trip this past nov 5 thru 8 and all four guys caught at least one drum. One guy caught three. They all caught lots of trout. That is what they wanted to target. There is a need for a legit guide service on Hatteras. I am very busy at work and don't have a lot of spare time. also I have discovered Plugging the stripers at nite and I spend any free fishing time doing that. I am keeping those holes and baits out of the lime light. I took me a long time to find out the deal on this stuff.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Guide*

Double post.


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

Moon said:


> Kenny,
> 
> You ever thought about a surf fishing guide service? It would be a good way to introduce new folks to surf fishing. I know you are limited on time and like to spend extra time with Tater. Might be a good idea for Tater as he gets older.


:fishing:

I figgure once Kenny teaches Tater how to catch Big Old Drum from the tube he's going to send Tater down to the Gulf to kick butt in them million dollar redfish contests you see on TV. Just let us know in advance so we can visit Vegas and place a wager on him.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Moon said:


> Kenny,
> 
> You ever thought about a surf fishing guide service? It would be a good way to introduce new folks to surf fishing. I know you are limited on time and like to spend extra time with Tater. Might be a good idea for Tater as he gets older.


 Just a "parttimer" in the surf.. Plankin and putting folks on fish outta the "tube" are the main deals with me..They're "parttimer" things also.. Oh,and yeah,I got a real job also.. Not much time left in that scedual. 
All cool though.. This yr Tater mated for me on a couple of spainish-bluefish trips,where the folks in the fishing party knew him.. That youngen can hand a fish over the gunnels and dumpem in the cooler like a pro... He kept all of em laughing and having a good time as well as catchin.. I can see a mating job in his future,along with plankin,"the normal teenage stuff" ,and hopefully college... That's all up to him,but for right now,he sure loves fishing.. He's kinda muffed today cause I told him "no we ain't goin,can't hold with a sashwieght out there"..


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

SurfRookie said:


> Does anyone know of a "guide" on the OBX who could assist with surf fishing. How to read the water, bait rigs, artificial lures, preferred OBX fishing locations. Obviously, I would like to get a local fisherman who knows the water.


PM PhillyJack on this forum. He is set up to take a surf fishing class in June down there and from what he told me they cover casting, gear, and reading the water, but I don't know who conducts the class.

Steve


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

There are no more legitmate guide services on the Island.. One you need a concessions permit, 2 you need to carry 1.2 million in Insurance.. Hence cost out weights profit 10 fold.. Rob did do it with permit and insurance for a couple of years, but it was not fruitful.. Becareful Surf Rat lots of eyes on these boards... Hate to see ya get poped.. JAM


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

NEIV164Owl said:


> PM PhillyJack on this forum. He is set up to take a surf fishing class in June down there and from what he told me they cover casting, gear, and reading the water, but I don't know who conducts the class.
> 
> Steve


More than likely Joe Malat.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

JAM said:


> 2 you need to carry 1.2 million in Insurance.


Good grief. Couldn't you just have them sign a waiver releasing you of any liability. Is that an NPS reg?


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Steve's right, Hatteras Jack's offers lessons and giude service. Philly Jack


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Philly Jack said:


> Steve's right, Hatteras Jack's offers lessons and giude service. Philly Jack


Jack let us know how that goes. I'm curious about that myself.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

basstardo said:


> Good grief. Couldn't you just have them sign a waiver releasing you of any liability. Is that an NPS reg?


 Not sure about the liability insurance,but like I posted above you do need a permit to guide.. If one was to guide,they would be STUPID NOT TO have insurance,whether it is a reg or not,imho....


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> If one was to guide,they would be STUPID NOT TO have insurance,whether it is a reg or not,imho....


Agreed. Too many sue-happy folks out there these days.


----------

